# Other Programming > AJAX >  Syntax Question?

## codeexpert123

Is it possible for someone to write a comment above the first line that is about the matter and have it not affect anything?

----------


## andreasblixt

That's a veeeery wide question... Since this is an AJAX forum, I'll assume you're talking about a proper AJAX response, which would be an XML document. This is possible:


```
<!-- This comment will not affect the document structure -->
<test>
  <!-- Nor will this -->
  <hello />
</test>
```

----------


## codeexpert123

Thanks for the code

----------

